# Decoy Spread



## doeverything4him316 (Dec 26, 2012)

I was wondering how exactly do yall rig your decoys; gang line, texas rig, jerk string, custom made, ect. I am looking to upgrade. Pictures would be nice if possible. Thanks.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 26, 2012)

It all depends on location and what kind of decoys they are. If we are hunting shallow areas I use texas rigs if depth varies i use longer leads with weights for my puddle ducks. Diver hunting I use some long lines and some singles to fill in areas I want filled. All my lines are connected to the decoy with snap swivels so they can be changed out very quickly.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Depends*

X 2    It depends on there your hunting. You really need to have 
  all of those things to be prepared.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 26, 2012)

Texas rigs for real shallow water can't be beat but for deep water I like braided line with ace anchors


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 26, 2012)

What kind of ducks , where, water depth.
 Because I use all kinds of rigs.


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Dec 27, 2012)

For shallow water i'll use texas rigs and i'll run a jerk string most times.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the adivice. I think I'll try sething like a texas rig. I had a sysem but it did not work well, so I need to try something different.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Guys 
I hunt a beaver pond that is 1 - 4 ft deep. I setup in the edge of a group of trees which are on a point into the pond. There are about 100 yards of water across the pond to my neighborâ€™s property, which is a swamp that I do not have permission to hunt at this time. I have about 240° of water from left to right and a plowed field behind me. I have mainly seen wood ducks and mallards here although geese pass by quite often. I am open to information and/or suggestions as I donâ€™t know what Iâ€™m doing and am not much of a water fowler yet. I cannot hunt this pond during deer season per clubs rules but the neighbors do and deer season ends today. Question what kind of spread setup and how far out should I set them up? In your options what is the best ways to learn to call (yes practice in the field but outside of that) cdâ€™s videos or bother someone who already knows how?  Last question of the day. I use my friends decoys and I am looking at buying my own, any input? Brands versus prices. Thanks


----------



## moondogg (Jan 2, 2013)

Ghg pro grade all the way for all species ...great deeks for good price


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 2, 2013)

GHG ProGrade!! Moondogg is right on the money!!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 2, 2013)

1st choice - Dakotas
2nd shoice - GHG Pro grades


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 2, 2013)

Modified Texas rig... Mine look just like the no hassle rigs from mojo but 1/3 the price


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2013)

*30 feet of decoy line*



frydaddy40 said:


> X 2    It depends on there your hunting. You really need to have
> all of those things to be prepared.


 and at least 8 oz of lead and I still have to chase decoys some times unless Im using a long line. Texas rigs work in still waters. If your hunting a hard runnin incoming or out going 8 to 10 foot tide you better be ready.


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 2, 2013)

Jerk string works great


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Jan 3, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> 1st choice - dakotas
> 2nd shoice - ghg pro grades



x2.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 3, 2013)

48 inch t-rigs on dakotas or ghg january mallards. jerk cord or two...walk through the decoys occasionally to muddy up the water.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I truly do appreciate it. In researching the decoys, I have found that the Dakota decoys are about $90 more than the GHG decoys. If they are truly worth it I'll spring for the Dakotas. With decoys, bag, weights and Texas rigs it looks like I'll spend about $300. Does this seem in line with what y'all already know?


----------



## badhaircut13 (Jan 3, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> it all depends on location and what kind of decoys they are. If we are hunting shallow areas i use texas rigs if depth varies i use longer leads with weights for my puddle ducks. Diver hunting i use some long lines and some singles to fill in areas i want filled. All my lines are connected to the decoy with snap swivels so they can be changed out very quickly.




x2!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 3, 2013)

What I am looking at are Dakota Decoys Mallard Duck Decoys - 12 Pack. I have also thought about a few of the Wood Ducks as I do hear them every morning out there.


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a doz carrylites on a jerk rig, its the only thing that works.  Trot lines work well fro this.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 3, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Thank you all for your help. I truly do appreciate it. In researching the decoys, I have found that the Dakota decoys are about $90 more than the GHG decoys. If they are truly worth it I'll spring for the Dakotas. With decoys, bag, weights and Texas rigs it looks like I'll spend about $300. Does this seem in line with what y'all already know?



no they are more like 10-30 dollars more per dozen. You are looking at GHG 6 packs for 50-60 bucks and the DDs are 133 for 12.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 5, 2013)

I totally missed that. Thanks ThunderRoad but where did you see the DD’s for 133.00? The best price I have found is 159.00


----------



## AW2010 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like a longer Texas rig that way I can hunt more places, never had a issue with the extra line. Mine are all made from 400lb mono with a quick connect clip and are about 65 inches long!







Had my students make mine after they finished their finals!


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 6, 2013)

AW2010 said:


> I like a longer Texas rig that way I can hunt more places, never had a issue with the extra line. Mine are all made from 400lb mono with a quick connect clip and are about 65 inches long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha. Good idea


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Thunder Road I ordered DD's this morning and hope to get them wet on Saturday. Thank you all for your info and help. May God Bless you all with many birds.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 7, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Hey Thunder Road I ordered DD's this morning and hope to get them wet on Saturday. Thank you all for your info and help. May God Bless you all with many birds.



Good choice.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 8, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Hey Thunder Road I ordered DD's this morning and hope to get them wet on Saturday. Thank you all for your info and help. May God Bless you all with many birds.



You wont be dissappointed. We hunted over a full spread of DDs in AR and when we had birds in the decoys you struggled to tell the difference between the decoys and the real greenheads. The next day we hunted over my GHG pro grades and they looked dull and grey. We still killed birds but when the sun hits those DDs it makes a world of difference in my opinion. Good luck!


----------

